# It was only a matter of time.....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Before the *L*EGEND *K*ILLER puts even more CL members in a WORLD OF HURT! Start saying your prayers.....the LK has recovered and not very peaceful at the moment! :angry:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Take cover, here it comes.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I just peed a little.....


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

very cool...


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

not scared


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I like the LK box alignment


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Runnnnnnnnnnn.............


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats funny love the LK setup.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ain't that just the cutest thing you've ever seen? Let's see who gets incinerated!

:roflmao:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

and the Giant grows restless........:eeek:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

He's back at it again..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Whatever LOL


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Before the *L*EGEND *K*ILLER puts even more CL members in a WORLD OF HURT! Start saying your prayers.....the LK has recovered and not very peaceful at the moment! :angry:


Haha! The boxes in the shape of L and K made me laugh. Tell me, do you kill dreams also, or just legends?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

With his backlog of cigars................I would be very worried. I'm thinking about leaving the state just in case one of those has my address on it!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

well, according to a great baseball player, portrayed in an amazing movie, legends never die...in fact im gonna make that a contest.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

It's from The Sandlot, isn't it?


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

of course. u could have one something if u waited till i posted it in the contest section


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

*uh...*

Holy Shi'ite!


----------



## Contessa (Aug 8, 2007)

:lol: 

Ironic moment:
Just as I read this thread, I heard some sort of aircraft go over my house that sounded like a missile. Must have been some sort of premonition. Anything going to hit in or around Ohio?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry, I thought that you were announcing the contest right then. Didn't know that you were going to put it in the contest section.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm safe here in my secret underground lair. Brian's bunker is bomb-proof. :mrcool:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It's ironic how a few people that commented on this thread are part of the FIRST ROUND that will be at the mercy of the LK.....and Graduate...you were under my radar...but not anymore!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

OK OK OK.... Now we have all seen his arsenal, but my question is... does he drop the big one or is just doing a lil carpet bombing hoping to scare his oppenents into submission without having to pull the trigger on the multimillion dollar heavy hitter? Guess well find out soon


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

should i warn my doorman? maybe call in the NYC bomb squad


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> OK OK OK.... Now we have all seen his arsenal, but my question is... does he drop the big one or is just doing a lil carpet bombing hoping to scare his oppenents into submission without having to pull the trigger on the multimillion dollar heavy hitter? Guess well find out soon


Well since this is the first wave....we'll probably see a bit of both!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> should i warn my doorman? maybe call in the NYC bomb squad


Being 25mins from the city....you're lucky that the LK doesnt show up in person! With the silver suitcase in hand....


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

haha...o the visual. im thinking: Thomas Crown? or maybe Agent Smith with a suitcase?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Tennessee Tuxedo...or Maxwell Smart also...


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

*Napalm Death*



Maduro PiPs said:


> Well since this is the first wave....we'll probably see a bit of both!


This calls for some appropriate music:


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

He's gonna send the first wave then run for cover like a little girl! rawr lol

Although you do have an amazing collection! I actually spotted the big huge cigar in I think the 7th picture. Dunno what it's called though lol, Puros Indios??


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> He's gonna send the first wave then run for cover like a little girl! rawr lol
> 
> Although you do have an amazing collection! I actually spotted the big huge cigar in I think the 7th picture. Dunno what it's called though lol, Puros Indios??


RUN FOR COVER!!???? Cmon bud...you dont want to get involved with the LK!! 

Yes...that massive cigar is the Puros Indios "The Chief"! 18 inches!!!! insane...I got the maduro version as well!! LOL Dont know if I will ever light that...but who knows!!! LOL But nice pick up though!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Yes...that massive cigar is the Puros Indios "The Chief"! 18 inches!!!! insane...I got the maduro version as well!! LOL Dont know if I will ever light that...but who knows!!! LOL But nice pick up though!!


Would probably pair well with a case of beer.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> RUN FOR COVER!!???? Cmon bud...you dont want to get involved with the LK!!
> 
> Yes...that massive cigar is the Puros Indios "The Chief"! 18 inches!!!! insane...I got the maduro version as well!! LOL Dont know if I will ever light that...but who knows!!! LOL But nice pick up though!!


Yeah, if I ever get my hands on 1 it will be a collector cigar, or I may cut it up into like 3 separate robustos! LOL j/k


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> OK OK OK.... Now we have all seen his arsenal, but my question is... does he drop the big one or is just doing a lil carpet bombing hoping to scare his oppenents into submission without having to pull the trigger on the multimillion dollar heavy hitter? Guess well find out soon


He already DID drop the big one but it was dookey and it was in his pants when we bombed the crap out of him!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like the TOWER OF TERROR meets LK!!!!! Kinda scary!!!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Interesting Mario. 

Man, I love the creativity around here!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man oh man! I get off line for a few hours and when I get back, MP is bombing the crap out of people! What did you guys say to him? Obviously I'm not going to be able to leave you guys alone with him anymore...geez! :lol:

Very nice MP...glad to see the Legend Killer is back on his feet again. Run and hide people!! :arghhhh: :arghhhh:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> He already DID drop the big one but it was dookey and it was in his pants when we bombed the crap out of him!


lol...you're a funny dude Jim!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Looks like the TOWER OF TERROR meets LK!!!!! Kinda scary!!!!!!


VERY SCARY!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

its a good technique


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Mallard and crosshatch? 

I like to sit perfectly still, utilizing my keen abilities to blend in with the junk on my desk and office equipment. Though I'm getting awfully tired of people throwing their recycling at me...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> its a good technique


Duck and weave?


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Labman said:


> Duck and weave?


got it. way to use the brain.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Mallard and crosshatch?
> 
> I like to sit perfectly still, utilizing my keen abilities to blend in with the junk on my desk and office equipment. Though I'm getting awfully tired of people throwing their recycling at me...


also a favorite of the great fighters of our time i.e. Joe Pesci and Daniel Stern in Home Alone


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

the hours are counting down.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> the hours are counting down.....


What's happening here? Some sort of pay back-?-who did what?:eeek:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey PiPs... You need any extra 25-paks of Priority Mail boxes? <G> I'd absolutely love to see you smash the $&*@#$ out of Spanky & Our Gang, as their continual yapping and barking around the fringes of Polite Society are beginning to become a minor annoyance... HAH!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hey PiPs... You need any extra 25-paks of Priority Mail boxes? <G> I'd absolutely love to see you smash the $&*@#$ out of Spanky & Our Gang, as their continual yapping and barking around the fringes of Polite Society are beginning to become a minor annoyance... HAH!


What happened to the Secret Society you were trying to put together?

Yes S & A is aware of you attempts to try to raise an army to take down the Mighty Smoke & Aces!!!

Nice try but ain't happn'ing man.

:lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> What happened to the Secret Society you were trying to put together?
> 
> Yes S & A is aware of you attempts to try to raise an army to take down the Mighty Smoke & Aces!!!
> 
> ...


That little project will have nothing to do with any attempt to do anything to you little children, as I doubt it will even deem to recognize that you exist. It's certainly nothing like what you have going, and nothing like it has ever been done before I dare say. No more about it at this point... <G>

Even though Maduro_PiPs is a second rater, I'm sure he can single-handedly demolish Spanky & Our Gang without any help. I'm merely approving of his efforts right now.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> What's happening here? Some sort of pay back-?-who did what?:eeek:


Not really any Payback in this round....just straight up RUTHLESS AGGRESSION on purely INNOCENT folks!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> That little project will have nothing to do with any attempt to do anything to you little children, as I doubt it will even deem to recognize that you exist. It's certainly nothing like what you have going, and nothing like it has ever been done before I dare say. No more about it at this point... <G>
> 
> *Even though Maduro_PiPs is a second rater*, I'm sure he can single-handedly demolish Spanky & Our Gang without any help. I'm merely approving of his efforts right now.


Thank you for the vote of confidence Squiddy....even though you throw in a classic dig! lol But yes, they may have numbers...but without their backup, none of them stands a chance against the LK....I would even go as far as a 3 on 1 situation and they will still lose....but I would leave the retailer out of this statement since I certainly can damage him with tobacco he is not allowed to sell , it would maybe be foolish to go the long hall with him. But these others...no prob...I hit a few of them first...tested the waters...they knew the LK was here and then they ALL fired back. It gave me a good opportunity to evaluate everyone and their strength....now the LK is preapred and stronger than ever!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Not really any Payback in this round....just straight up RUTHLESS AGGRESSION on purely INNOCENT folks!


Wow, are there really "purely innocent folks" here? Count me out!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Wow, are there really "purely innocent folks" here? Count me out!!


Sorry ST....its a bit too late for that....


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sorry ST....its a bit too late for that....


Oh crap!!! But it's a new house man!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

That is not a concern of the LK!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Not really any Payback in this round....just straight up RUTHLESS AGGRESSION on purely INNOCENT folks!


SHOW NO MERCY!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Ruthless!!! I'll get out my hammer and get ready to make some repairs then.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Wait a Minute--------I think I just peed my pants!

Jim we have heard this before---what a week or 2 ago. Bite bigger than the Bark---- :whoohoo: *


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> its a good technique


duck and weave baby!!!! damnit I posted this soon as I saw this and then i go and continue reading and labman already got it... GRRRRRR I will have my revenge!!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> duck and weave baby!!!! damnit I posted this soon as I saw this and then i go and continue reading and labman already got it... GRRRRRR I will have my revenge!!!!


:lol:...sorry.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been hit.

Come and see the devastation:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5404


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

PiPs has put a lot of thought into this and has damaged my household. I'm just glad the mailbox is a good amount away from the front porch that had 20 packages from UPS on it that I need! Destruction will be posted tomorrow!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice hits so far!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The difference between Pip's and S & A is the S & A guy's hit with a battalion and all at once---WOW!

Way to go S & A's.......But nice PIF there PiP's-----OUCH!!!!!

*What happened to the Girl Scouts? They must be out selling cookies or washing cars..*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> The difference between Pip's and S & A is the S & A guy's hit with a battalion and all at once---WOW!
> 
> Way to go S & A's.......But nice PIF there PiP's-----OUCH!!!!!
> 
> *What happened to the Girl Scouts? They must be out selling cookies or washing cars..*


I say that the difference is that LK is a one man army and can launch 7 bombs at a time...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ps....there were a few more confirmed explosions via USPS....let's wait till the smoke clears so they can post...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I think it's time to put another invasion on Mario like the 2nd coming of Normandy Beach or John51277's destruction.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I say that the difference is that LK is a one man army and can launch 7 bombs at a time...


*I'm just jealous---With that inventory you should be able to take out around 50 and still have 3- Tupperdors Full . Oh, and the Humi's. :lol: *


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I think it's time to put another invasion on Mario like the 2nd coming of Normandy Beach or John51277's destruction.


dont stir the pot Duane....cause my second hit on you wont be so nice!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> dont stir the pot Duane....cause my second hit on you wont be so nice!


You still wouldn't be able to catch up with your 2nd hit. :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> You still wouldn't be able to catch up with your 2nd hit. :lol:


I bet I can.....  50+ sticks went out last week alone.... maybe I just focus all that energy on YOU!!!!!! WHATCHA GONNA DOOOOO!!!!!!????? HAHHAHAHAH


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I bet I can.....  50+ sticks went out last week alone.... maybe I just focus all that energy on YOU!!!!!! WHATCHA GONNA DOOOOO!!!!!!????? HAHHAHAHAH


You seem to buy in multiples of 200 every month, so 50 probably didn't even hardly put a dent in your collection though. 

Just wait til we strike again and put Mr. Socko right in your face. :roflmao:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> You seem to buy in multiples of 200 every month, so 50 probably didn't even hardly put a dent in your collection though.
> 
> *Just wait til we strike again and put Mr. Socko right in your face. *:roflmao:


hahahhahah....thats funny shit!!  good one Duane!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahhahah....thats funny shit!!  good one Duane!


It happened to The Rock, so it can certainly happen to you!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> It happened to The Rock, so it can certainly happen to you!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Great pic!


----------

